# PVR - Post Void Residual --- Imaging data point?



## gena379 (Apr 19, 2018)

In urology they do a post void residual test  51798 where they have the patient empty their bladder then us US probe to measure the volume left over post voiding. 

It's not a 70000 code... but would you still give a review/order imaging data point for this??

Thanks, 

gena


----------



## SarahCaldwell (Feb 9, 2022)

Hi, did you end up making a decision on this question about counting the 51798 PVR as an imaging data point? I'm researching whether this particular code should be considered surgery or radiology. I realize the code is in the surgery section of CPT and leaning toward surgery. Thank you!


----------



## thomas7331 (Feb 9, 2022)

SarahCaldwell said:


> Hi, did you end up making a decision on this question about counting the 51798 PVR as an imaging data point? I'm researching whether this particular code should be considered surgery or radiology. I realize the code is in the surgery section of CPT and leaning toward surgery. Thank you!


Even though this code is in the surgical section of CPT, it is not considered a surgical procedure - it is a non-invasive diagnostic imaging procedure with almost no risk involved.  CMS classifies this code as a 'technical component only' code and there is no physician work value assigned to the procedure, so it is definitely not in the same category as a surgical intervention.  So I would treat is the same as any other similar code (e.g. the technical component of an EKG, 93005) for purposes of counting the points toward an E&M service.


----------

